# help with antelope hunting please?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

hey me and my sisters boyfriend are gonna try and get a nice goat this year with our bows and we are only 14 and 16 so we have no idea what to do but ive read some stuff bout stalking and stuff but id like some help like when the rut is like on the best time to stalk? and some good locations were there are some heards? id appreciate if any1 could give me some info


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

please?


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

Be ready to have your walking shoes on. I have not Bow hunted them but rifle hunted many times.

Seen a Show that the guys were using a simple piece of camo burlap(sp)
and walked up close.

Most bow hunters i have talked too, post near water holes, and use decoys.


----------

